# Pizza Delivery?



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey guys, i went to the local pizzerua with my boys the other day and noticed they needed drivers. just for kicks i asked what they made and was astonished that it was like $100-120 a night on a friday saturday or sunday. That's INSANE money for driving around doing nohting. Basically what i wanted to know is if any od you have ANY experience with this at all. I figured its a good way to make money on the car, but is it a good idea to modify the car that i will be delivering in? I mean, that's like 150 miles a day i figure and my car already has 90k on it. Whaddya guys think?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30119

Read up


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Awesome, i actually did a search for pizza delivery but it came up with notching. I just wanted to know if it was a good idea to deliver with the same car i want to trick out because of all the mileage that would be on it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

krylonkoopa and himiliefrontier both deliver pizza on these forums that i know of.......

personally i would not deliver pizza with my car because that is just way too much strain on the engine IMO. I mean, driving the car all day? and what if something comes up with the car? like if something happens to it.....what then? no work?


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

I deliver pizza too and mt car has 137,000 miles on it. I have no problem with it. The hardest thing is letting the car idle while your giving the person their pizza. By the end a night my car doesn't idle quite as smoothly, not bad though, just not perfect. If you turn your heater on when delivering it keeps your car a lot happier, just open your sunroof. The tips are awesome.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i delivered pizza in my 200sx but i had to quit cause of the miles it put on it and how rough it was on the car cause i live in the middle of nowhere and everyone had long unpaved driveways, anyways i made like 250-300 a week only working roughly 15-18 hours a week


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

Deilver the Newspaper. Nah. Man get a real job. Who wants to have a car payment every month? Not me.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

What do you mean a car payment eveery month? In the meantime i Do have a job, I work at shoprite, but one week i worked a total of 40 hours, even though i am a part timer and got like 240 out of it making 7 an hour, it sucks, and the taxes are a bitch but in delivery no taxes i hear.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

It all the depends how much you need the money ...is true if is busy in the weekend friday to sunday you can make 150-300 but you need to know the area very well. In the long run it will be bad for you car and is worse if there a lot of traffic lights..stop and go...that's really bad for your engine. If I were you get a real job and if you want just go partime for like 4 hours in the night.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

To be more cost efficient,why dont you try gettin a cheap ass motorbike or scooter and use it for pizza delivery?Its practical,fuel efficient,easy to repair and you wont get stuck in traffic with it.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Thats actually not a bad idea except 

1) my parents will KILL me if i get a motorcycle
2) More insurance
3) need motorcycle license

Whatever car i have now will probably be my delivery machine. just to figure, I work in a supermarket now and i worked 39 hours last week and made 233.31 (!) I know that REALLY sucks, but without taxes that was 292 that i should have made.!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Balancing a pizza box on the back of a scooter in the rain...now that would be really interesting.


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Ever hear of the Honda Helix? It's a huge ass scooter. 250cc too. Yeah, that means you'll have to get a license and insurance, but it shouldn't cost much at all. They kind of remind me of that dude's red motorcycle in Akira. Look it up man, scooters are a blast.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Centurion said:


> *Balancing a pizza box on the back of a scooter in the rain...now that would be really interesting. *


thats a common site for us third world people 

http://www.geocities.com/lornevogt2/pvpics/phclose.jpg


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I delivered pizza in my sentra for a while. Had it nine months put about 25k miles on not all delivery though but a good chunk of em. don't have z-rated or tires with low tread wear on them cuz you'll go through them quick. I also used my max which has 209k on it for awhile no problems with it. Now I'm going back for one night a week for some extra cash. Oh once on sat and sun I made 250 bucks, those were the only two days I worked that week.


----------



## Kichigai (Jul 13, 2003)

I delivered flowers in my 02 spec for about a week and a half (I needed any job ASAP cuz I moving cross country for school in two weeks and needed extra cash) I made less than minimun wage and that didn't even include the cost of gas in that thing.

Worst paying job evah!


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

That blows, delivereing flowers? I can imagine pulling up in my soon to be souoped up sentra and delivering mothers day presents with rap still blasting from my car


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

My full time job is delivering flowers but not for no [email protected] minimum wage. I also drive the company van not my own car. it's actually a good job if you can handle the immense amounts of stupid people on the road.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Man,just imagine the benefits that go with delivering flowers.You smell good always,whenever you need a flower to please your girl you can just snatch up a spare piece lyin around


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Totally! I also have a free moving van if I need it. And if both of my cars are down (very rare) I can use it for a backup. Not to mention all the fine ladies that are always happy to see me  (or maybe its the flowers  ...)


----------

